# Dodgy neighbour/council Tenant - at my wits end!!



## maybemaybe (8 Jul 2010)

Where do I start?!

1. I bought my house, in a private estate 2 years ago. At the other side of my side boundary wall, is the "council estate" as it is often referred to. 
2. I have no problems with ANY neighbours, even in the "council estate", everyone is lovely. Bar one yolk.
3. The Council estate is mostly bought out, (or in situ) by hard working parents, but there is one or two houses still being rented out to tenants. This particular tenant, her back yard joins my front garden. The local kids use my front wall, and her side wall to go from one estate to the other. I don't have any problem with this. 
4. She is rearing two animals (children) who have been a hindrance to her estate (council) for quite some time, but no one has done anything. They are young children, but the potential problems will obviously occur when they get big. 
5. Her son was bullying/picking on/taunting my son for in or around 2 years. I wrote everying down, and kept a file. My son is two years older, but was very quiet at the time.
6. Her son assaulted my son previously, with no reaction from my son, and did so again recently. My son reacted, and floored him. She called the Gardai, they visited and left quickly. I showed them my file, and sent them a copy of it.
7. I had previously written to the local authority about her, and its only recently they got back to me. I told them to hold tough as the matter was now in the hands of the Gards. 

She is the kind of lady who'll run to your door accussing your children of doing this that and the other....rose tinted glasses scenario, and has done to every household, in both estates as far as I'm aware. I know the Gards will probably do nothing, but has anyone else had a similar situation? How do you get a tenant like that out? It wouldn't be classed as "anti social behaviour" (or would it?) so I need direction to start something to get her out. I've taken the steps of writing to the Gards, and the council, so what next? Do I hound the council? 
Many thanks for ANY help.


----------



## TheBlock (8 Jul 2010)

Why would you want to get her out? Would it not be better to talk to her and tell her the issues you have first and see if she tries to resolve then. Maybe you have done this already but you don't mention in your post having talked to her.


----------



## PetPal (8 Jul 2010)

TheBlock said:


> Why would you want to get her out? Would it not be better to talk to her and tell her the issues you have first and see if she tries to resolve then. Maybe you have done this already but you don't mention in your post having talked to her.


 
In fairness, if you look at point 6 of the post it seems that this dodgy neighbour isn't exactly the approachable type (ie she phoned the police because two kids had a fight!  She didn't come and talk to her neighbour first, it appears).  I know that the poster didn't specifically say that she had tried talking to the neighbour, but it seems to me from reading between the lines that the dodgy neighbour just isn't for talking!  Unfortunately there are some people who just aren't up for a mature and reflective chat in an effort to try and resolve things amicably.  Some people only understand actions, alas.


----------



## maybemaybe (9 Jul 2010)

Spot on Petpal....not the talking kind, nor the kind I would want to talk too....she's bad news, and I don't want to draw her on.....in any way


----------



## droileen (9 Jul 2010)

The Council has a special liaison person that deals with "problem tenants" - in an extreme case they can revoke the tenant’s lease for anti social behaviour.  I would suggest that you make an appointment with the council’s liaison person, in order to discuss the issues & see what steps are open to you.   

Have you thought of setting up CCTV?  There are many affordable systems available on the market.   The sound & video footage would be invaluable to support your case, if you ever had to provide evidence to the Council or take your case to Court.


----------



## salaried (11 Jul 2010)

first of all i understand your situation,been there and back,i am on your side on this,would i be wrong in saying you are getting yourself stressed out and losing focus,it might not be what you want to hear but she probably does not need this hassle in her life either,it is too easy to judge people,you can go down many avenues but personally i would talk to her as if she was on the same level as you and not patronise her,maybe she is a nut with 2 wild kids but at least give her the benefit of the doubt and talk to her ,bes of luck.


----------



## djohn (11 Jul 2010)

Could,nt agree more with the last poster.Try to approach her in a non-confrontational manner some people just react badly when confronted with a problem they know they have but can,t figure out how to fix it.I think bringing it to the authorities will get you noting but more hassle and you sound like you,ve had enough of that.

Good Luck


----------



## ShadyBrady (15 Jul 2010)

maybemaybe said:


> Where do I start?!
> 
> 1. I bought my house, in a private estate 2 years ago. At the other side of my side boundary wall, is the "council estate" as it is often referred to.
> 2. I have no problems with ANY neighbours, even in the "council estate", everyone is lovely. Bar one yolk.
> ...


are you saying that people who rent on council estates are somehow inferior to peope who buy on private?Seems to me it is all the latter who are now crying they cannot pay their mortage Why do you write council estates in " " And do you think only people who can buy out their council houses[rented out to tenants] are good enough for you? Your whole tone about tenants is patronising and you want this one out. That does not excuse her behaviour but it says a lot about your attitude. You have been "keeping a file on her" for two years. So is it going on 2 years and your only response is to keep a file?
 You say Guards did not investigate beyond looking at your file?


----------



## micmclo (16 Jul 2010)

The OP never once said her estate was better then the council estate, that seems to be some insecurity on your part. And she gets on well all the neighbors except one.
If it's a council estate that that is what it is and seems to be full of hard working people getting on with life.

And she even lets kids walk along her wall, now that I would have a problem with.

But there is too watching (curtain-twitching) and record keeping and not enough talking.
Just talk to her in a non confrontational manner and see how you get on.

If it fails go the liasion officer of the council, they will explain the options.
But the council will not move her on over something small like a fight between children. And the gardai are going to nothing here either. Realy, nobody in authority is going to help you here, sorry

If there is bullying going on they you step and do something or maybe help your child to be more self confident. All towns have martial arts clubs, it'll help a lot, there are bullies in all walks of life and ages.
Learn to fight so you never have to 
Your childs confidence will explode with something like this


----------



## G8ter (17 Jul 2010)

*http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=140842*

read my thread


----------

